
Quantum Entanglement - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1zD1U1sIPQ4
======
saidur
I think you would enjoy Thomas Campbell's work :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT8LaMrn_MM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT8LaMrn_MM)

